# SW Missouri Christmas litter of LGD



## Daxigait (Jan 4, 2021)

I have a Christmas litter with three males and four females available.  Anatolian Shepherd female Great Pyrenees male.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 4, 2021)

You forgot the most important thing -- pictures!!!!!     😁


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 4, 2021)

All are short haired.  Mom is a white Anatolian Shepherd

pictures


----------



## Mini Horses (Jan 4, 2021)

.  Oh, my!!  Snuggles galore.


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 4, 2021)

Daxigait said:


> All are short haired.  Mom is a white Anatolian Shepherd
> View attachment 80117picturesView attachment 80116





Mini Horses said:


> .  Oh, my!!  Snuggles galore.


I wish I had time there's actually an eighth puppy but she's about a third of the size of the other so by the time I get my regular chores done and make sure the runt eats the others don't get much attention at all


----------



## Daxigait (Jan 20, 2021)

I am feeding puppy Chow and all kinds of extras but I am not keeping enough weight on the bitch someone please tell me a good way to help supplement her as these pups are just draining her dry


----------

